# Gary Fisher Gemini Tandem: 1st test ride, finally!



## ADKer (Sep 29, 2009)

The rain/snow flurries finally let up after 5 days, so I got to try the tandem out for the first time today, with a brief solo ride. After a few minor adjustments it rode great!  Shifting was smooth, brakes OK and all else seems to be fine. More like a new bike than one 20 years old! Hope to get my Stoker/Wife out on a ride this weekend, if the weather ever cooperates.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Get some Salmon "orange" coloured Kool Stop threaded post brake pads. That'll help the U brakes work better. If you can not find the orange, get the black versions.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

What a classic. You will enjoy that one.


----------



## ADKer (Sep 29, 2009)

*GF brakes*



banks said:


> Get some Salmon "orange" coloured Kool Stop threaded post brake pads. That'll help the U brakes work better. If you can not find the orange, get the black versions.


Thanks for the tip. Yeah, the U brakes could use some help.


----------

